# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## Stehpinkler (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich am Dienstag meine Fischerprüfung bestanden habe :vik:, ging es an einen Angelsee im schönen Köln.

Habe mir einen Ast darüber gefreut, dass ich auch an meinem ersten Angeltag direkt einen Fisch gefangen habe. 

Zuerst war ich mir auch sicher, dass ich da eine Rotfeder an Land gezogen habe. Jetzt hab ich mich beim Fotos-Ansehen aber ein wenig an der schwarzen Rückenflosse gestört.. 

Also: Ist das wirklich eine Rotfeder?








Da der Fisch den Haken eh zu tief geschluckt hat, kann ich wenigstens sicher sicher, keinen "falschen" Fisch getötet zu haben.


fG


----------



## Bananaq (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Würd mal sagen Döbel


----------



## Downbeat (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Also ich würd sagen ein Aland.


----------



## Bananaq (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

dachte ich erst auch aber ein wenig zu wenig rücken oder nicht?


----------



## Donnergugi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Für mich sieht das mehr nach einem Döbel aus...
Rotfeder würde ich ausschließen..., dann eher Rotauge...

Gruß


----------



## Flifi97 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich hätte es erst nicht gedacht, aber vergleich mal mit diesem Bild eines jungen Döbels:








Quelle: wikipedia.de

Nur die Brustflosse und die Bauchflosse sind bei deinem Fangf etwas rötlicher.
Könnte das Blut sein?


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Rotauge !


----------



## Backfire (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Wenn man den Ansatz der Rückenflosse betrachtet stimme ich für eine Rotfeder.
Güster schonmal garnicht, Döbel auch nicht (das Schuppenbild stimmt nicht).
Gegen ein Rotauge würde der nicht paarige Ansatz der Rückenflosse zu den Bauchflossen sprechen.


----------



## marcus7 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

zu 100% ist das ein kleiner Aland#6

mfg


----------



## Flifi97 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kleiner Aland:





Ja. Die Schwanzflosse spricht gegen Rotauge und Döbel


----------



## anbeisser (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Da kann man wohl wieder endlos diskutieren ....

Ich sag mal , ein Hecht ist es sicher nicht |uhoh:




Rotfeder .... Basta !!!


----------



## Tigersclaw (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ich würd zu 99% aland tippen

Rotfeder ist es auf keinen fall... maulstellung ist anders..

für Plötze stimmt der ansatz der Rückenflosse nicht (soweit man das auf dem foto sehen kann)

Döbel hätte ne nach aussen gebogene afterflosse.. der fisch hier eher ne nach innen gebogene.. auch das schuppenkleid sieht nicht typisch döbelartig aus

claw


----------



## cHHristian (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> zu 100% ist das ein kleiner Aland#6
> 
> mfg



würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ganz genau!


----------



## NickAdams (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich schließe mich der Aland-Fraktion an. Sieht sehr danach aus.

Nick


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ne Rotfeder ist es zu 200% nicht, da die Maulstellung nicht stimmt sowie das Schuppenkleid nicht past,und ne Rotfeder immer ne rote Schwanzflosse hat,sowie Brustf/Rückenfl.rot sind

Plötze Döbel Güster ist es auch nicht.


Es ist nen Aland. 

lg


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hab auch sofort auf Aland getippt!


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hi, 
bei der Stellung der Afterflosse irgendetwas an Wölbung zu erkennen, grenzt ja schon fast an hellseherische Fähigkeiten. :q

Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt, komme da auf 60 und ein paar kaputte.
Heißt für mich: Aland

Aland 55-61
Döbel 44-46
Hasel 47-53
Rotfeder 40-43
Rotauge 39-48 
Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie

Rapfen habe ich mal außen vor gelassen wurde ja zum Glück hier im Thread ja auch nie erwähnt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ist definitiv ein Aland!
Bin auch auf ca 60 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie gekommen.
Auch die relativ kleinen Schuppen und der gesamte Körperbau sprechen zweifelsfrei für Aland.
@ Meister_Eder: (Gelbes Auge = Aland) wer hat Dir denn so was erzählt???


----------



## Katteker (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



jkc schrieb:


> Habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie gezählt, komme da auf 60 und ein paar kaputte.
> Heißt für mich: Aland



Moin.

Hab ich auch gemacht, komme auch auf 59-60. Damit auch für mich recht eindeutig: Aland. Dazu kommt noch der recht hohe Beginn der Seitenlinie am oberen Rand des Kiemendeckels und das gelbe Auge.



Tipp für den TE:
Da der Fisch ja eh tot war hättest du noch die Flossen aufstellen können. Das hilft bei der Bestimmung ungemein und macht die Sache beim nächsten mal leichter. Bei einem lebenden Fisch geht das natürlich nicht.

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Katteker (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> @ Meister_Eder: (Gelbes Auge = Aland) wer hat Dir denn so was erzählt???



Ich bin zwar nicht Meister Eder und auch nicht sein Pumuckel, aber das mit dem gelben Auge hat mir mal mein Bestimmungsheftchen verraten:m


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Meister Eder und auch nicht sein Pumuckel, aber das mit dem gelben Auge hat mir mal mein Bestimmungsheftchen verraten:m



Ist zwar richtig das der Aland gelbe Augen hat aber da Rotfedern,Döbel,Rapfen,Brassen und co auch gelbliche Augen haben kein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal.
Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Katteker (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Ist zwar richtig das der Aland gelbe Augen hat aber da Rotfedern,Döbel,Rapfen,Brassen und co auch gelbliche Augen haben kein sicheres Bestimmungsmerkmal.
> Gruss|wavey:



Das ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Stehpinkler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem ich am Dienstag meine Fischerprüfung bestanden habe :vik:, ging es an einen Angelsee im schönen Köln.
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe da auch einen Aland / Orfe 
Zur Bestimmung ist ja auch schon genug geschrieben worden.
Schön das das es Dier nicht einfach egal ist,welchen Fisch Du gefangen hast.
Da tun sich auch viele Angler mit schwer, die ihr Leben am Wasser verbrachten.
Also, weiter so.#6 

Bernd


----------



## Nitro (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

100 pro ein Aland !!!


----------



## Fischhaker (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Aland oder komische Rotfeder.


----------



## Stehpinkler (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Wow, so viele Antworten! 

Freut mich 


Ich taufe diesen Fisch dann jetzt offiziell "Alandus der I."  :m


Danke für die Antworten - bis zum nächsten (mir unbekannten?) Fisch 


fG,
der Stehpinkler


----------



## reno ateportas (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Da es sich um einen Fisch aus der Gattung der Karpfenartigen handelt könnte es eine Mischform aus unterschiedlichen Arten handeln. Da alle Karpfenartigen Artverwand sind können sie sich manchmal untereinander Verpaaren, wobei dann Fische rauskommen können die aus zwei Arten zusammengesetzt sind vieleicht handelt es sich hier um einen Hybriden aus Döbel und Rotauge.Stand glaube ich auch in der Aprilausgabe von Rute und Rolle. Ansonsten keine ahnung


----------



## Fischhaker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen Fisch aus der Gattung der Karpfenartigen handelt könnte es eine Mischform aus unterschiedlichen Arten handeln. Da alle Karpfenartigen Artverwand sind können sie sich manchmal untereinander Verpaaren, wobei dann Fische rauskommen können die aus zwei Arten zusammengesetzt sind vieleicht handelt es sich hier um einen Hybriden aus Döbel und Rotauge.Stand glaube ich auch in der Aprilausgabe von Rute und Rolle. Ansonsten keine ahnung


 Ja, stimmt hab ich auch gelesen.


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen Fisch aus der Gattung der Karpfenartigen handelt könnte es eine Mischform aus unterschiedlichen Arten handeln. Da alle Karpfenartigen Artverwand sind können sie sich manchmal untereinander Verpaaren, wobei dann Fische rauskommen können die aus zwei Arten zusammengesetzt sind vieleicht handelt es sich hier um einen *Hybriden aus Döbel und Rotauge.*Stand glaube ich auch in der Aprilausgabe von Rute und Rolle. Ansonsten keine ahnung



Welche Merkmale sollen denn für einen Hybriden sprechen? Ich seh keine.

Rotauge hat 39-48 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie, der Döbel hat 44-46 Schuppen. 
Dieser Fisch hat ca. 60 Schuppen. Kann man bei diesem Foto recht gut auszählen. Rotauge und Döbel sind damit ausgeschlossen. 

Macht doch bitte nicht immer diese wilden Vermutungen sondern schaut euch harte Merkmale an.


----------



## reno ateportas (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Das war nur ein Aspekt der auch  berücksichtigt werden sollte es muss doch nich so sein oder?


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



reno ateportas schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Aspekt der auch  berücksichtigt werden sollte es muss doch nich so sein oder?



Ja, es ist nur ein Aspekt. Dieser schließt meines Wissens nach aber Rotauge und Döbel aus, da beide deutlich weniger Schuppen in der Seitenlinie haben. Bei einer Kreuzung werden doch Merkmale der beiden beteiligten Fischarten vermischt, es kommen aber keine neuen Merkmale dabei heraus. Wenn ich da falsch liege, helfe mir bitte (ehrlich).

Wenn du für einen Hybriden bist, nenne doch einfach die Merkmale die nicht für einen Aland sprechen. 
Hier ist es etwas schwierig da z.B. die Form der Flossen nicht klar zu erkennen ist. Aber alle Merkmale welche ich sehe sprechen eine klare Sprache: Aland. Diese sind: Anzahl der Schuppen in der SL, Beginn und Verlauf der SL, Farbe des Auges, persönlicher Eindruck (ja ich weis, sehr schwammig).

Natürlich gibt es Hybriden. Deshalb muss aber nicht jeder Fisch der auf den ersten Blick nicht eindeutig ist einer sein.

Ich lasse mich natürlich immer gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Dieser Fisch weisst keinerlei Merkmale eines Hybriden auf, alle auf dem Foto erkennbaren Merkmale sprechen für einen Aland.
Obwohl sich die meisten Cypriniden untereinander kreuzen können kommen Hybriden in der Natur gar nicht so häufig vor wie viele vermuten (Ausnahmen gibt es in Kleingewässer mit hohem Weissfischbestand.)


----------



## Katteker (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Obwohl sich die meisten Cypriniden untereinander kreuzen können kommen Hybriden in der Natur gar nicht so häufig vor wie viele vermuten (Ausnahmen gibt es in Kleingewässer mit hohem Weissfischbestand.)



Ja, das denke ich mir auch. Ich versuche grade mich da etwas fortzubilden. Ist aber nicht so einfach da was brauchbares zu finden. Falls du dich also etwas damit auskennst, guck mal hier rein. Klick

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Der Fischereilehrgang, mein Freund, auf Wikipedia hat der Aland ein gelblich gefärbtes Auge (http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Aland_(Fisch)&stable=0&shownotice=1&fromsection=Biologie), hier ebenfalls zu lesen: http://www.anglernetz.de/fische/Aland__Nerfling__Orfe_fisch41.html und bei der Google Bildersuche finden sich ebenfalls Fische, die gelblich gefärbte Augen haben. http://www.google.de/search?client=...gc.r_pw.&fp=6869e27ac0ee985f&biw=1024&bih=584



Ich habe nie behauptet das ein Aland keine gelben Augen hat, aber eine Fischart nur anhand der Augen- oder Schuppenfarbe zu bestimmen ist doch zugegeben etwas plump.
Den Fisch mit den schwarzen Querstreifen und der stacheligen Rückenflosse den ich fast für einen Flussbarsch gehalten hätte #c muss nach deiner Aussage Gelbe Augen= Aland demnach wohl ein Aland sein:q


----------

